# Vệ sinh mắt, mũi bé như thế nào cho đúng?



## MoonLight (14/9/18)

Hệ miễn dịch trẻ sơ sinh non yếu, dễ viêm nhiễm đường hô hấp và mắc bệnh lý về mắt. Thói quen vệ sinh mắt, mũi loại bỏ bụi bẩn và vi khuẩn sẽ giúp bé phòng ngừa bệnh tật.

*Cách vệ sinh mắt cho bé*
Trong giai đoạn dưới 6 tháng tuổi, mắt bé mới chỉ tiết ra một lượng nhỏ làm ẩm mắt và chưa hình thành nước mắt rõ rệt để loại bỏ những dị vật và bảo vệ mắt.  Thông thường những ngày đầu sau khi sinh, trẻ thường bị đổ ghèn. Đây là hiện tượng sinh lý bình thường của trẻ nhỏ, song nếu không được vệ sinh đúng cách, bé có thể nhiễm bệnh nhãn khoa, phổ biến nhất là viêm kết mạc (đau mắt đỏ). Nếu chảy nước mắt liên tục và đổ ghèn kéo dài hơn một tuần, mẹ cần đưa bé đến các cơ sở y tế để thăm khám.

Để tránh các bệnh lý về mắt mẹ cần vệ sinh mắt thường xuyên cho trẻ bằng nước muối sinh lý chuyên biệt cho trẻ sơ sinh dạng đơn liều, vô trùng tránh lây nhiễm chéo và giảm cảm giác sợ hãi cho bé khi vệ sinh mắt. 




_Vệ sinh mắt đúng cách sẽ giúp bé phòng được bệnh về mắt (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*3 bước vệ sinh mắt cho bé*
Bước 1: Rửa tay sạch trước khi vệ sinh mắt cho trẻ.

Bước 2: Chuẩn bị nước muối sinh lý, 2 miếng gạc vô khuẩn để vệ sinh riêng từng mắt.

Bước 3: Dùng nước muối sinh lý thấm ướt gạc vô trùng, lau nhẹ nhàng theo chiều từ đầu đến đuôi mắt.

Mỗi ngày, mẹ có thể vệ sinh mắt 3 lần cho trẻ vào buổi sáng khi ngủ dậy, sau khi tắm và buổi tối trước lúc đi ngủ. Tiếp đến, rửa mặt cho trẻ bằng khăn sạch và nước ấm. Lưu ý, bé cần có khăn riêng, dùng xong giặt sạch, phơi nắng, tuyệt đối không dùng khăn mặt để lau người. 

*Cách vệ sinh mũi cho bé*
Niêm mạc mũi của trẻ sơ sinh khá mỏng và nhạy cảm, nên bé dễ sổ mũi khi thời tiết hanh khô hay tiếp xúc với bụi, hóa chất… Thói quen vệ sinh mũi hàng ngày sẽ giúp phòng bệnh đường hô hấp, làm thông thoáng đường thở cho trẻ.




​*5 bước vệ sinh mũi cho bé*

Bước 1: Rửa sạch tay trước khi vệ sinh mũi cho trẻ.

Bước 2: Chuẩn bị nước muối sinh lý và khăn sạch. Nên sử dụng loại ống đơn, liều sử dụng một lần để đảm bảo vệ sinh, không có nguy cơ lây nhiễm chéo, ưu tiên loại ống đầu tròn nhỏ để tránh làm tổn thương niêm mạc mũi của trẻ.

Bước 3: Để trẻ nằm nghiêng, đầu thấp, mông cao để khi bơm, nước muối sẽ không chảy xuống họng. Đặt khăn lót xuống dưới cổ nhằm thấm nước.

Bước 4: Nhỏ từng giọt nước muối sinh lý vào lỗ mũi. Không nên sử dụng xi lanh để rửa, vì có thể gây áp lực lớn lên niêm mạc mũi. 

Bước 5: Để bé nằm yên khoảng 1-2 phút rồi bế bé ngồi dậy, nâng đầu và lấy khăn thấm dịch chảy ra.

Trong trường hợp dịch mũi đặc có gỉ, mẹ nên nhỏ 2-3 giọt nước muối sinh lý vào mỗi bên mũi làm mềm gỉ, rồi dùng tăm bông sạch kích thích bé hắt hơi nhằm tống hết chất bẩn ra ngoài. Một lưu ý khác cho mẹ là nên vệ sinh mũi trước bữa ăn để tránh nôn trớ.

Những ngày trời lạnh, cha mẹ nên ngâm lọ (ống) nước muối sinh lý vào nước ấm trước khi nhỏ mắt mũi cho trẻ. Có thể một vài lần đầu, trẻ chưa quen nên thường quấy khóc, nhưng khi bé cảm thấy dễ chịu hơn thì sẽ sẵn sàng hợp tác cho những lần tiếp theo.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

